# TRACK DAY: Streets of Willow Springs 9/17/04



## corruptor (Aug 27, 2002)

Track: Streets of Willow Springs 
Location: Rosamond, CA 
Date: Friday, September 17, 2004 @ 7:30AM 

Held by: www.redlinetrackevents.com 

Anybody interested in going to Streets of Willow 9/17? I'm in Santa Cruz and am looking for people in Nor Cal to caravan down to Rosamond, CA with. I went to a track event held by Redline Track Events last year, and it was awesome, I got about 4 runs (30 minutes each) in through the day, and opted to skip the 5th due to fatigue. 

Please reply if you're interested or if you have questions.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

i might be into this. how far is the drive? what, if any, are the rules for entering cars? i.e. seatbelts, helmets, brakes....... stock exhaust manifold  ......

avshi


----------



## corruptor (Aug 27, 2002)

The drive is about 5-6 hours from Santa Cruz, including pit stops. You have to have an SA95 or higher helmet. Of course, seatbelts, airbags, seats, brakes and your whole car in general has to be in good running condition. 

Take a look at the tech inspection sheet, it'll give you an idea of what you might need to repair to make sure your car is in tip top shape. The tech inspection is kind of a joke, it's all self-inspection... 

http://www.redlinetrackevents.com/tech.html


----------

